# Sword Acu-site Facilities Flooded!



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Hopefully all will work out and you guys will return even stronger..

Wishing everyone at Sword the best of luck.


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

wow sorry to hear that. I hope everything gets back in order soon...


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

That stinks, those guys at Sword are some of the best I've ever dealt with. Best sights made in my opinion.


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

When it's happened?

I have a order from 2 month for a Sword Sight and NAS don't have news for it?


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

It's a real tragedy! I hope everything turns out okay!


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

WOW! Just talked to Danny on Saturday hope everything and everyone is ok!


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

Be praying for ya Danny


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hope everyone is ok down there. Was hoping to maybe see them this week in Bedford....


----------



## naughty1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Illyan said:


> When it's happened?
> 
> I have a order from 2 month for a Sword Sight and NAS don't have news for it?


Sounds like a dealer issue! I had mine in less than a week. When I ordered new pins from them it was only like 3-4 days.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, hope all is well!


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

*Sword Sights.*

Really bad news for the Swords. I hope everyone is ok and business is up and running really Quick.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

good luck and hope the insurance comes through for you guys.


----------



## NW.Iowan (Jul 28, 2006)

I hope you get back in production soon - you have the best service possible and make an excellent product - I've have bought 6 of your sights in the last 2 years and recommend them to everyone


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Thats gonna be a mess for a bit. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## K-9 (Jun 13, 2003)

Nice people at Sword. I wish them all the best.


----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. Best of luck to you in the repairs and hopefully you'll be up soon.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

To everyone involved - Take care of your health, family, home and then worry about that shop. Danny and Channy your in our prayers for good health and a speedy come back for the company.
Take care my friends...
John Brown
On Target Archery


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

so sorry to hear about that. You make a great sight, hope all recovers quickly


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

:set1_applaud: Just talked to Danny a few min ago they have been working Non-Stop gettin the damage fixed and Sword will be up and running again on Monday 5/18/09 :RockOn: :RockOn: :RockOn:


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Elk4me said:


> :set1_applaud: Just talked to Danny a few min ago they have been working Non-Stop gettin the damage fixed and Sword will be up and running again on Monday 5/18/09 :RockOn: :RockOn: :RockOn:


Thank you for the update. :RockOn:

You get top notch work ethic and customer service from Sword. :thumb:
Even Mother Nature can't keep them down for long.  Best of luck going forward Danny, Channy and the rest of the Sword crew.


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

I hope everything is ok there Danny has been real good to me and there sights are the best.


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Great sights and great people I have been shooting Sword sights from day one they came out. Hope they get up and running soon.


----------



## admin (May 17, 2002)

*May 27th Sword Acu-Site Recovers from Flood*

Archery Talk just spoke with a representative of Sword Acu-Site and reports that although the May 11th flood was a set back they are now up and running again. They had quit a mess for a while but have put in some long hours to get products shipping in what looks to be a good season.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Thank goodness! Hope all is well...You keep makin' and I'll keep buyin'!


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

*Flood*

Hope everything goes very smoothly for all of you at Sword. I am loving my Twilight Hunter sight and the customer service is second to none.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

really glad you guy's are back up and running!


----------



## Manimal (Apr 10, 2009)

Got my Twilight Hunter a couple weeks ago and am glad you are back up and running.


----------

